# Awesome tap hole curly Rock Maple



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased a sawmill about a month ago. My biggest reason for doing so was to be able to salvage the 200 year old maples that are slowly dying off in our maple orchard. It is sad to see them go and it seemed there must be a higher use than firewood. Here is a picture of a small slab that I brought into the shop this morning. Although it is still green I put it on the stroke sander for a couple of minutes then wiped it down with thinner to highlight the grain I personally think it is truly beautiful wood. What do you guys think.



























I have only sawed 3 of these beasts it is really slow going on my manual mill as I am working alone and must use the tractor to turn the cants on the mill not to mention the time it takes to look for hidden metal imbedded in the logs. I expect I will have enough to last the rest of my life after a couple more logs so if anyone is interested I have some to sell there are a few boards around 20" wide X 8' long.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful stuff! I live in New Hampshire, so I'll be dropping you a line. Glad that wood isn't going in a woodstove! Keep sawing away!


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I just saw this posted on my local (Burlington, VT) Craigslist!!! Small world, ain't it?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking stuff…a shame, I just moved from burlington to MN not too long ago.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey DYI it is a small world how much can I put you on the list for. And Marcus we will forgive you for leaving.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Marcus,
How's the snow??? ;^)

Spruce,
I'll take all of it, if it's FREE…..
Unfortunately, my lumber budget has been exhausted!!!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

How much would freight be to Arkansas? I'd love a couple of big bookmatched slabs, but live a good way away from you.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

The sawdust is free


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Bookmatches are pretty hard to come by as most of the usable wood is on the outside of the log I sometimes get only 2 or 3 full width and full length 1" boards on the side of a log before getting into dark brown heart wood 
I have even sawed one hollow log. These trees were being used for maple syrup production when the civil war was in full swing so they are a little worse for the ware. How thick wide and long would they need to be to work for you? I would not be opposed to sawing some if I can find them someone would want them even if you don't. 
As for freight would have to get in touch with a trucking company for a quote


----------

